# Scriabin advice wanted!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Any Scriabin fans here? I've never been one, but tonight I went to a recital by Vladimir Feltsman. He closed with Vers la Flamme. The man was totally insane! (I mean Scriabin, not Feltsman).

The short work is incredibly powerful and obsessive. This is a place few composers go, and maybe for good reason. But I was bowled over, as was the rest of the audience judging from the enthusiastic standing ovation.

Can anybody recommend some good Scriabin works for follow-up?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Ken-Adams, actually I am not a great fan of Scriabin, but I enjoyed this a lot:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The guy was definitely insane!

Of the piano music both Horowitz and Richter made masterly recordings of some of the music which are available from Amazon. Although I'm not a great Scriabin fan, I do marvel at the playing!

Hamelin has recorded the complete sonatas for Hyperion. This is highly rated but I haven't listened to it myself.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning modern recordings:

- Symphonies 1-3, "Poeme de l´Extase","Prometheus" / Muti / emi-brilliant classics 3CD
- Piano Concerto
- Sonatas 1-10 etc. / Ashkenazy / decca double CD
- complete piano works with opus no. / Lettberg / capriccio 8CD (incl DVD with Mysterium). Lettberg is great, but at times one could wish alternative or more "masculine" interpretations, such as in the sonatas, where Ashkenazy is a good option.

Supplementary recordings:
- "Mysterium", short version: Kondrashin 
- Szidon made a great and unusual version of Piano Sonata No.1 (DG)
- "Horowitz plays Scriabin" (Sonata 10 etc., sony)
- "Horowitz plays Scriabin" (Sonata 5 etc., RCA)

historical:
- Sofronitsky 
- Samuil Feinberg, some scattered recordings
- Dmitri Bashkirov (Piano concerto, Valse op.38)
- Nikolai Golovanov in the symphonies, piano concerto etc. with Neuhaus

I haven´t heard Sudbin.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

"Complete" Original Orchestral Works: Go for Evgeny Svetlanov 1960's recordings, available in Warner's ES edition (3 CDs), if You want something more vintage mono stuff Nikolai Golovanov's old 1946-1952 Melodiya recordings are very interesting (Available on Boheme CD's)

Except Muti (Whose Scriabin I don't like very much) I can second Joen's recommendations! (Have only heard Lettberg under unreliable circumstances). Subdin is very fine!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

ptr said:


> "Complete" Original Orchestral Works: Go for Evgeny Svetlanov 1960's recordings, available in Warner's ES edition (3 CDs), if You want something more vintage mono stuff Nikolai Golovanov's old 1946-1952 Melodiya recordings are very interesting (Available on Boheme CD's)
> 
> Except Muti (Whose Scriabin I don't like very much) I can second Joen's recommendations! (Have only heard Lettberg under unreliable circumstances). Subdin is very fine!
> 
> /ptr


Yes, I forgot to mention Svetlanov - they are classics indeed. Muti isn´t the most temperamental or contrast-seeking of Scriabin conductors, but I like the grand orchestral sound and the lush, yet at times sweeping effects in those recordings, and the 1st Symphony has a great, vocal finale with him.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

joen_cph said:


> Concerning modern recordings:
> 
> - complete piano works with opus no. / Lettberg / capriccio 8CD (incl DVD with Mysterium). Lettberg is great, but at times one could wish alternative or more "masculine" interpretations, such as in the sonatas, where Ashkenazy is a good option.


These recordings have been on my purchase radar for a while, thanks for giving a nod to this.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Any Scriabin fans here? I've never been one, but tonight I went to a recital by Vladimir Feltsman. He closed with Vers la Flamme. The man was totally insane! (I mean Scriabin, not Feltsman).
> 
> The short work is incredibly powerful and obsessive. This is a place few composers go, and maybe for good reason. But I was bowled over, as was the rest of the audience judging from the enthusiastic standing ovation.
> 
> Can anybody recommend some good Scriabin works for follow-up?


Thank you for this! It reminded me that I haven't listened to Gould's Scriabin recordings in a much too long time.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I second the Ashkenazy sonatas box, also make sure you get to hear the piano concerto by either N. Domidenko (on CD with Tchaikovsky 1st) or, eventually, by Ashkenazy/Maazel. 

I pass on orchestral works, not being a fan.


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

Normally I'm not a fan of Hamlin, but for the Scriabin sonatas I prefer him to Ashkenazy, especially for the later ones. Ashkenazy's use of rubato in Scriabin annoys me, and Hamlin is much more faithful to the score. Hamlin's style of playing also seems to work well for Scriabin. That's just me, though.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I like hamelins version of the piano concerto <3 
symphony 3 is my favorite, but also 2 and 4(poeme de l'extase) are really great!
of the sonatas my favorites are 2, 5, 8, 9 and 10


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Any Scriabin fans here? I've never been one, but tonight I went to a recital by Vladimir Feltsman. He closed with Vers la Flamme. The man was totally insane! (I mean Scriabin, not Feltsman).
> 
> The short work is incredibly powerful and obsessive. This is a place few composers go, and maybe for good reason. But I was bowled over, as was the rest of the audience judging from the enthusiastic standing ovation.
> 
> Can anybody recommend some good Scriabin works for follow-up?


Recommended Scriabin pianists- Feltsman, Gavrilov, Alexeev, Horowitz, Sudbin, Hamelin, Pletnev, Ashkenazy, Richter, Melnikov, Amoyel, Le Van, Korobeinikov, Mustonen, Sokolov, Sofronitsky, Gould, Crossley.

Symphonists - Muti (Complete), Barenboim (No. 3). :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Check with John Bell Young - but be respectful.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Lang Lang has recorded the Etudes! :tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard a half dozen things from Scriabin, and I've found them to be mostly just okay. The exception is the piano concerto, which was outstanding. The version I heard was with Garrick Ohlsson, Libor Pesek, and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Sofronitsky:


This have jogged my memory even further, strikes me that I have half a dozen Denon CDs (reissues and live recordings) with Vladimir Sofronitsky that are stunning in everything but sound quality.. He was the true master of Scriabin interpretation!

/ptr


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Lang Lang has recorded the Etudes! :tiphat:


Well, he recorded 10 of Scriabin's 26 etudes - nothing memorable as I remember.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*Svetlanov's Scriabin: Prometheus Poem of Fire*

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing. My knowledge of first-rate Scriabin piano performers is a bit scanted; though I do know of and love Richter's reading of the Black Mass Sonata. . . Incidentally, have you heard the Svetlanov "Prometheus: Poem of Fire" with the Orchestra of the Russian Federation? The engineering on the disc is phenomenal. The piano playing-- well, good enough; I vastly prefer the incandescent reading of Argerich with Abbado and Berlin. Still, the stellar sonics and Svetlanov reading are in a class of their own.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My personal favorite piece of Scriabin's is his 4th piano sonata. Gavrilov, Zhukov, and Ashkenazy to great jobs on this piece.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for the good advice so far! I'll be following up on these suggestions.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was about 15, I went to a BSO concert conducted by the concertmaster emeritus, Richard Burgin, whose programs were always better then you expected them to be. He did the Symphony No. 3 ("Le Divin Poem"), and, done in a resonant hall by a committed conductor and the full orchestra, it overwhelmed me. Of course, there were no available recordings back then, so I waited, and eventually around 1970 Melodiya/Angel started issuing the Svetlanov Scriabin recordings. When they finally did the Third, I tore it open and put it on . . . and was aghast. Something about either the performance, the Russian brass sound, or the work itself did not travel well . . . and though I've since heard other recordings (most recently Ashkenazy), I still question both my youthful taste, and Scriabin's.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Coz you need the light show as well!





I always had my doubts about the Concerto until I heard Demidenko play it live a few months ago.
The 5th Sonata is probably my fav. If you're a Gould fan, he has a 'Gould' take on it.
There is a gorgeous recording of the second by Leonskaja.
The op.37 preludes are also gorgeous, I has Sofrinitsky has at least recorded the 1st one.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BTW I found that I have a recording of _Vers la Flamme_, from a later album by Horowitz. He plays it very well, but with nothing like the burning intensity Feltsman brought to it.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't recall which recording(s) I used to have on LP. I know I had Black Mass (one of the Piano Sonatas) and a Piano Concerto. I am contemplating an inexpensive reissue of John Ogdon, but I think I might spring for some of the later symphonic works first. I had gotten into Scriabin through a friend of a friend, who was a pianist.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Just listened to Scriabin for the first time and I gotta say thanks to KenOC for this thread because it's pretty fascinating stuff. I listened to Horowitz's version of Vers La Flamme. I also listened to Waltz Op 38 and Op 25 No 1 Mazurka, both which I really liked as well.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if its been mentioned, but Poeme op. 32 no. 1 is brilliant!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Scriabin is an acquired taste and one that has taken me about 30 years to get to where I enjoy almost every piece he composed. This recording by Maria Lettberg of his complete works for solo piano is not only really good but a steal at the current price. I have not heard all of the artists mentioned but of those I have heard this is my favorite.










Kevin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

An acquired taste indeed. I've listened for quite a while and frankly his compositions bore me to tears.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

KenOC said:


> BTW I found that I have a recording of _Vers la Flamme_, from a later album by Horowitz. He plays it very well, but with nothing like the burning intensity Feltsman brought to it.


In the historical recordings corner, Sofronitsky is pretty wild in "_La Flamme_", unfortunately not with so good sound quality 



One of his best Scriabin recordings is the _3rd Sonata_:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I know it repeats (or reinforces) some of the previous recommendations, but Sofronitsky is well worth listening to (as is Kisssin if you prefer modern sound) and there are some good box sets available (so you can hear him in lots of other work also)


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Are we homing in on his piano works? Or are we also considering his orchestral works?

Because if the latter is at hand, then let me say: When I first heard the _Poeme de l'extase_, I was blown away. I know it's one of his more popular works, but you know, one of those things -- I can see why...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't be lazy, start here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/7945-scriabin-piano-sonatas.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/22844-favorite-orchestral-work-scriabin.html


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've listened to pretty much all his music and I don't see how he is acquired taste. I started listening to Scriabin pretty much at the start of my journey into classical music and he's been a favorite ever since. Within his relatively limited output there's amazing variety and originality to be found. Almost every piano piece is a unique little treasure. Keep listening and he'll get better and better.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> BTW I found that I have a recording of _Vers la Flamme_, from a later album by Horowitz. He plays it very well, but with nothing like the burning intensity Feltsman brought to it.


"Howowitz plays it well, ". .. but with nothing like the burning intensity Feltsman brought to it."

--- High praise indeed. I'd love to hear it.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Scriabin was one of the composers that I never liked -- until I heard him played live once -- and now I am a HUGE Scriabin fan! I most enjoy the recordings by Garrick Ohlsson, because it was he who I heard play them. 

Apparently Scriabin may have had synesthesia, a condition wherein one experiences sensation in one sense in response to stimulus in another. I always thought that was really cool. 

- Bill


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wanna hear some Scriabin performed live. 

He's mind-blowing to say the least. Hard to make recommendations since I haven't heard everything by far, but among his many piano works, I enjoy the etudes op. 8 and op. 65. They are in great contrast to each other, one tonal, the other a masterpiece of Scriabin's systemic tonality. I still have a _lot _more exploring to do of his piano works.

Symphony no. 3 "The Divine Poem" is my favorite orchestral work by him, also his Symphony no. 2 and the tone poems.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I wanna hear some Scriabin performed live.
> 
> He's mind-blowing to say the least. Hard to make recommendations since I haven't heard everything by far, but among his many piano works, I enjoy the etudes op. 8 and op. 65. They are in great contrast to each other, one tonal, the other a masterpiece of Scriabin's systemic tonality. I still have a _lot _more exploring to do of his piano works.
> 
> Symphony no. 3 "The Divine Poem" is my favorite orchestral work by him, also his Symphony no. 2 and the tone poems.


 There's an abundance of live Scriabin performances online.






Understanding Scriabin's mystical background and interest in Theosophy, inspired by Madame Blavatsky, can be a helpful key to understand the development and evolution of his oftentimes advanced and spectacular music. It's fantastic in a way that eventually evolves into his own unique harmonic language.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin was not "insane". He was eccentric, peculiar, a dreamer. But his music clearly came from an ordered mind. No insane person could have written it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Richter recorded some great Scriabin. And then there is Ogdon. In the orchestral works I have most enjoyed Svetlanov.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd second the recommendation for Lettberg in the solo piano genre. Though her style may be slightly better suited for Scriabin's earlier chopinesque works, which happens to be my favourites, shes still quite impressive in many of the later works. That album actually made me look up her other recordings which is a damn rare thing, i'm happy shes frequently mentioned in this thread. Its that good and the price is a real bargain.

As for orchestral i'd go for Svetlanov and the USSR orchestra when possible. The quality of recording is poor, a usual surefire way to repel me, but the ecstatic, joyous climaxes is a perfect match for Scriabin. His rendition of the first symphony has made it among my most treasured works.

Good luck exploring this wonderful lunatic :tiphat: You'll need it among his late sonatas haha.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Any Scriabin fans here? I've never been one, but tonight I went to a recital by Vladimir Feltsman. He closed with Vers la Flamme. The man was totally insane! (I mean Scriabin, not Feltsman).
> 
> The short work is incredibly powerful and obsessive. This is a place few composers go, and maybe for good reason. But I was bowled over, as was the rest of the audience judging from the enthusiastic standing ovation.
> 
> Can anybody recommend some good Scriabin works for follow-up?


Ken, I would guess from your mention of the Vers la flame (part of the Poemes Op.71 &72?) that you would be drawn to the later opus works. This chart from the Michael Ponti recording (alas, marred by overly-brittle mastering), shows the key-based works, which eventually disappear with a "-" in the later opus numbers:









Scriabin here reminds me of "a Charles Ives who was more focussed and could play piano better." This must make Ives even crazier.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Ken, I would guess from your mention of the Vers la flame (part of the Poemes Op.71 &72?) that you would be drawn to the later opus works...


I'm sure Ken will be glad to get the information...5 Year's later!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DaveM said:


> I'm sure Ken will be glad to get the information...5 Year's later!


Ahh, haa haaa! ROFLMAO! I must be in a zen-like suspension of time! It's all Larkenfield's fault! At least this proves I have a sustaining love of CM! :lol::lol::lol: Five long years...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

If you have the patience, start by becoming familiar with his earlier work. Even if you don't find much of it particularly appealing, there's a good it will help you appreciate his later stuff.

The Op. 11 Preludes, are a good place to start.


----------

